# No XM-Radio on AOL



## Old Tv Watcher (Dec 23, 2007)

I just found out that I can no longer listen to XM-Radio via AOL.

I enjoyed listening while browsing. I suppose this is a result of the merger?


----------



## Pete K. (Apr 23, 2002)

No it is the result of AOL and XM discontinuing their agreement. AOL has decided to
"go in a different direction," signing a deal with CBS Radio.


----------



## YKW06 (Feb 2, 2006)

Essentially, it's a result of the increase in internet royalties levied by the federal government.

AOL wanted to insert ads into the XM streams to help raise revenues to pay the higher royalties being assessed.

XM refused -- ad-free streams and channels sorta being their big selling point -- and both parties decided it was time to end the joint agreement.

AOL hooked up with CBS in order not only to add extra channels to their service to help replace the departed XMs, but also so as to outsource the selling of ads on _all_ AOL Radio channels (a function CBS Radio's in-house sales staff will be assuming).

XM's own lower-bitrate XMRO service remains available for XM subscribers, as well as to non-subscribers willing to pony up $7.95/mo. for the online-only service:

http://xmro.xmradio.com/xstream/index.jsp


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

To bad. I listened to XM on AOL through my MacBook Pro and Airport Express into my AV system.


----------



## kbuente (Mar 25, 2007)

Can we still listen if connected online via a NON-AOL method?


----------



## max1 (Aug 12, 2005)

I liked some of the xm music channels on AOL as well. I don't think I will get xm because Sirius has a better variety for me. Be interesting to see what AOL will offer. I found this on clear channels music format they have some good stations to listen if you like listening to music on line Max. http://www.clearchannelmusic.com/formatlab


----------



## Old Tv Watcher (Dec 23, 2007)

max1 said:


> I liked some of the xm music channels on AOL as well. I don't think I will get xm because Sirius has a better variety for me. Be interesting to see what AOL will offer. I found this on clear channels music format they have some good stations to listen if you like listening to music on line Max. http://www.clearchannelmusic.com/formatlab


 Or pandora.com


----------



## max1 (Aug 12, 2005)

Also too you can listen to some good music at itunes.com Old Tv watcher-I tried Pandora and they stink. I don't like the setup or format.


----------

